# Jay Peak 2/1/2015



## Loaf Nut (Feb 2, 2015)

*Date(s) Skied: * February 1, 2015

*Resort or Ski Area: * Jay Peak

*Conditions: * Packed Powder

*Trip Report: * Not sure if it was due to cold temps (just above zero) or the Super Bowl, but Jay was empty on Sunday.  Even though temps were colder Saturday at Owl's Head, we felt it a lot more at Jay... the Flyer was almost intolerable at times.  However, conditions were still top notch.  Despite the windswept reputation Jay's groomers have, tramside trails like Ullr's, GM Boys, and JFK were all worth repeats (probably because the Flyer was closed on Saturday).  Jay's new lodges and hotels seemed cold and sterile compared to facilities at Smuggs and Owl's Head, but luckily the mountain itself has maintained its character despite the EB-5 project.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 2, 2015)

Is the summit of Jay Peak above treeline?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Is the summit of Jay Peak above treeline?



Sort of. Mostly because it's very rocky and pretty steep on the ski area side. Back side is not as steep and the shrubs go up further.

It's not really above tree line, it's more like shrub-line. Ski the Ridge and it is pretty cool skiing from exposed face into shrubs and then taller trees. Not too many lift accessible places you can do that out East.


----------



## therobertcollins (Feb 3, 2015)

I was up there to. Glades like Everglade and staircase were excellent, due to upper mountain lift hold on Saturday. It was pretty damn cold though.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2015)

If Everglade and Staircase are in good shape then you know the rest of the mountain is.


----------



## therobertcollins (Feb 3, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> If Everglade and Staircase are in good shape then you know the rest of the mountain is.



This could not be more true!


----------



## yayowhitesack (Feb 3, 2015)

love it cant wait to hit it thanx for the info


----------



## Wally Brown (Feb 4, 2015)

Have not skied Jay yet. Looking forward to my first trip there this year. I hear it's one of the best mountains on the Irving promotion.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 6, 2015)

Wally Brown said:


> Have not skied Jay yet. Looking forward to my first trip there this year. I hear it's one of the best mountains on the Irving promotion.



Pretty much best mountain period.


----------



## Fowtwuntee (Feb 6, 2015)

Haven't been back to Jay in 2 years now. It's always on my to-do list every year, but that drive just dissuades me :/


----------



## j law (Feb 6, 2015)

Jay is worth the drive!  I call it "the Jackson Hole of the East."  

Best snow in the east + tons of glades ='s unquestionably best resort for the expert skier (in the east)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

